
The 200th firefighter just died from a World Trade Center-related illness - smacktoward
https://www.cnn.com/2019/07/18/us/200-firefighters-died-world-trade-center-illnesses-trnd/
======
lordleft
One day our descendants will look back at incidents like this and wonder how
we tolerated such inhumanity towards the most vulnerable among us.

~~~
krapp
We live in a country where owning a gun is considered a sacred and inalienable
right, but healthcare is a privilege subject to the whims of the market.

I think our descendants will look back and judge that our priorities granted
us the society we deserved.

------
GuB-42
Related illness?

I can't help but make a parallel with Chernobyl liquidators. There are about
50 confirmed deaths among them (physical trauma and acute radiation syndrome).

The numbers regarding long term effects however vary enormously. The WHO
estimates it at around 4000, but some organizations states numbers over
100000, while others say it is statistically insignificant.

I wonder how a death is "WTC-related". Firefighters are at a greater risk than
the general population. So what tells us that a disease is the result of 9/11
rather than the rest of their carrier. And BTW, I hope that firefighters who
displayed acts of bravery unrelated to WTC still get proper compensation for
resulting health problems.

~~~
liberte82
I think you're probably wrong, but I consent that the article didn't present
any information on the illness.

